# How can I fix a small rust hole on my car so it dont expand?



## Mack 86 Vw (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: How can I fix a small rust hole on my car so it dont expand? (Mack 86 Vw)*

how small is the hole and where?....ive drilled it out into a neat clean hole and fitted a rubber gromet....obviously this doesnt work in all areas,best for hidden areas


----------



## Mack 86 Vw (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: How can I fix a small rust hole on my car so it dont expand? (pigbladder)*

the hole is about the size of the letter "o" on your keyboard. and its on my hood. i also have some rust and rust bubbles thingys on the edge of my gas cover.....how can I stop em!


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: How can I fix a small rust hole on my car so it dont expand? (Mack 86 Vw)*

the problem is that those holes are what you SEE. sand down to metal the entire area(if possible) and clean out all the rust(dremel tool?). then use some type of mud(patching/body material commonly found at pep boys and such stores) to patch up any unever spot or holes. sand it down after it dryes and paint over. if u just sand and paint over u have a chance of it going bad again. ive heard the patching material seals a lot better and acutaly may absorb minute moisture.


----------



## Mack 86 Vw (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: How can I fix a small rust hole on my car so it dont expand? (GotEuroCorrado)*

what happens if i dont fix it?


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: How can I fix a small rust hole on my car so it dont expand? (Mack 86 Vw)*

Sounds simple, but the key is to seal it completely from the air. Clear nail polish supposedly does a good job at this. The conventional way is to sand the rust or cut it away until you have good metal, then seal it. Be careful, any laquer based primer (like spray bombs) actually draws moisture in; they are meant to be painted over right away.


----------



## Rankin (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: How can I fix a small rust hole on my car so it dont expand? (Mack 86 Vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mack 86 Vw* »_what happens if i dont fix it?

i'm no expert by far, but i've heard rust is like cancer, it spreads if you don't go after it.


----------



## MakeLuv2aDub (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: How can I fix a small rust hole on my car so it dont expand? (RabbitsKin)*

Warning: Clear Nail Polish Yellows and becomes UGLY!!! I tried it, not on the car I have now, (Shes my baby), but on a car i used to have... Just ta let ya know....


----------

